# Post pictures of your Goldens sleeping in unusual positions.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Post any pictures you have of any of your Goldens sleeping in unusual positions or places.

Here is Hogan that for some reason will sleep upside down and cram himself on this chair.......


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Off topic, but is that a really old chair. My grandparents had some furniture with that same print.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hogan looks so nice and funny upside down- totally trusting.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK...here is Zoe in her favorite spot (as a puppy.) Lucky for us she grew out of it!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Off topic, but is that a really old chair. My grandparents had some furniture with that same print.


That chair is probably close to 30 years old. I got it from my parents when they no longer wanted it. It is still in good condition but it is outdated.....


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> That chair is probably close to 30 years old. I got it from my parents when they no longer wanted it. It is still in good condition but it is outdated.....


If I remember right, the fabric was pretty soft. Matches the golden well.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't ask, lol.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy) sleeping and sleeping....:sleeping:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's an oldie but goodie!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley sleeping funny. Einstein never sleeps in a werid or funny way he is too serious for that.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

SimTek said:


> Samantha (Sammy) sleeping and sleeping....:sleeping:


OH MY GOODNESS, those are the cutest pictures I've ever seen. Especially that second one!


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

My best bud, Brody


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh yea..She fell asleep on the table and the vet just picked her up and placed her in the scale to be weighed and she never woke up....


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> That chair is probably close to 30 years old. I got it from my parents when they no longer wanted it. It is still in good condition but it is outdated.....


Yep, it's definately old. We started out with the same furniture 17 years ago. Hand me downs that had been passed through several families over the past 25-30 years. The stuff was ancient, but still in great shape. We passed it on to some college kids a few years ago. Our new furniture isn't even 5 years old and is already junk. It is ripped in several spots and worn off in others. The old stuff was ugly but it held up great. The new stuff looks better but is junk. Go figure.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer is a lump... he can sleep ANYWHERE. Last night he fell asleep draped over my neck... a wee bit uncomfy for me lol!!

8 weeks old









Asleep at the vets









And he just adores our shoes...


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Newton in his usual position.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

This is a great thread and reminds me of an old story. Many years ago, while I was away at school, my family bought a miniature French poodle pup. While he was being housebroken he was confined to the kitchen in his crate. Freshly home from school one summer, my date and I entered the kitchen late at night and saw the little fluffball lying on his back. Not being dog owners we looked at each other with some concern, the mutual thought being, "Is he alive???" So we poked the little guy, he stirred, and we sighed with relief!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's Charlie's position. He'll be looking out the window and all of a sudden his head will slide to the side.


----------



## mmccarron (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't get a picture of it but yesterday Jamie fell asleep with one ear in his water dish!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm just loving everyone else's pics!!!! I guess when you're tired any place will do haha!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Baby Harry, getting close to Tilly!












Tilly went through a phase of sleeping with her legs stretched out!


And here she is wedged between two sofas...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't think I was going to have many, but then I went back and looked at Gus's puppy pictures...oh man, he was such a cutie!

1--the day we got him, sleeping in the truck on the way home
2--upside down puppy sleeping
3--sleeping on top of the end table
4--about to fall off the couch
5--about to fall asleep on top of a storage bin
6--asleep inside the end table
7--asleep through the end table
8--too big to fit, but still hanging onto that table!

(He's had quite the relationship with that table. Now he's figured out how to climb in there and open the drawer up with his head to get the balls out!)


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres a few of ours


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are all so CUTE! Sam wrapped himself around the toilet until he no longer fit, and Ike would wrap himself around the fireplace tools. I don't have pics unfortunately. Ike now sleeps on his back, exposing to all the world his unmentionables


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Here's an oldie but goodie!!!!!!


I love this picture...made me laugh so hard...puts me in the mind of Al Bundy...lol...except your Golden is much cuter


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love them pics - as my mum says - they would fall asleep on a clothes line if they had to. It makes you wonder how the heck they can be comfortable.

Here's Quinn when he was smaller


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I love my mutt.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are many great and funny pictures here !!!! It make you wonder how they can sleep like what is in these pictures.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

LOVE all these pictures. Aren't goldens the goofiest things ever? Here are my 2 girls:

Desi










Lucy


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oliver,


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandy....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

